# 1st AKC trial today, Zanesville, OH.......



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Liked the trial & had fun. Course was nice (JWW). She did the weaves after 2 tries, but had 1 extra refusal, so no Q........poop, the ribbons are nice !


----------



## AmandaK (Apr 2, 2009)

Congratulations on your first trial. Keep up the good work and you'll get that Q in no time!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:Liked the trial & had fun.


That's the important part!










Heck, if we didn't all get tons of NQ's, the Q's wouldn't be so wonderful! (but I do lov'em too







)


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Jen.... yeah... now you got one under your belt! I did my first CPE yesterday (with my border who got his first Q but the GSD pup got to visit)... after only doing AKC in the past, all the games had me exhausted by the end of the day... and I totally messed up on the strategy games... BUT it was very laid back and fun and nice people, judges were sooo great - interested in your dogs and complementary even if there was only one tiny thing to cheer about... and a couple GSDs so it was fun to imagine running Rune there in the next year or two.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

It was a 3 day trial, I only did 1 day, 1 run. I was there a short time Fri. & I was there half of Sat. my run day & Sable was the only GSD I seen. I was surprised. Seen 1 Mal.


----------

